# LOGO NOT-Pumpensteuerung



## mista (15 April 2020)

Hallo ich bin gerade dabei mit einer LOGO eine Pumpensteuerung zu programmieren.
Die Logo soll für eine SPS einspringen wenn die kein Lebenszeichen mehr gibt. 

Das Wäre I7

Es gibt einen Füllstand X soll parametrierbar sein wo Pumpe startet 
und Füllstand Y wo sie nach einer parametrierbare Nachlaufzeit ausschaltet. Der Füllstand ist AI1 4-20mA und entspricht 0-2.5m Allein das skalieren versteh ich nicht.
Ich habe anfangs ein Analog-Schwellwertschalter genommen hat aber nicht geklappt , genauso wenig Analogwertüberwachung. Jetzt klappt es mit einem Analoger Differenz-Schwellwertschalter was aber meiner Meinung nach nicht die richtige Lösung ist..

Nachdem die Pumpe ausgeschaltet hat soll die Nächste Pumpe bei Füllstand X aktiviert werden.

Insgesamt gibt es 3 Pumpen, also kann ich auch nicht mit einen Stromstoßrelais arbeiten.

Neben den Normalen Pumpen wechsel soll auch eine Störumschaltung realisiert werden.

Mir würde im ersten Step erstmal reichen, wenn der normale Wechsel funktioniert doch da hab ich kein Plan wie ich das machen soll.

Und wie man Parameter einstellbar über das kleine Display macht.

Anbei meine Erste Version


----------



## hucki (15 April 2020)

Nimm einen Zähler von 0 bis 2. Bei jedem Abschalten des Nachllauftimers zählt er eins weiter.
Den Zähler referenzierst Du auf eine arithmetische Anweisung und addierst dort noch 1 dazu.
3 analoge Schwellwerschalter, die auf 1, 2 bzw 3 prüfen und an denen Deine 3 Pumpenausgänge hängen.

Dein Füllstand und Nachlauf aktivieren den EN der arithmetischen Anweisung. Ansonsten gibt sie 0 aus.


----------



## sunny22 (15 April 2020)

In etwa so?
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen pumpen (2).zip


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

Weil wir sowas Ähnliches brauchen, hab' ich mal ein Beispiel unseren Bedarfs nach meiner obigen Beschreibung (leicht abgewandelt) entworfen.
Zu Deinen anderen Eingängen hat dann noch meine Glaskugel gesprochen:







Wenn die SPS läuft, gibt sie ein Dauer-Signal auf I7 und unterdrückt damit den Ausgang des Nachlauftimers und damit die Pumpenautomatik.
Über die Betriebs-Eingänge werden die Pumpen manuell aktiviert, aber es darf immer nur eine Pumpe laufen. P1 hat dabei die höchste Priorität.
Gestörte Pumpen lassen über die Flanke und den folgenden Merker (die aus dem Merker resultierende Verzögerung um einen Zyklus wird unbedingt benötigt!) den Zähler ggf. eins weiter zählen, wenn diese Pumpe eigentlich dran wäre.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank, ich schau mir mal dein Beispiel an. 
Ich muss da erst mal durchsteigen, mag LOGO nicht besonders, auch nicht dass man keine Netzwerke und Funktionen hat. Anyway ich muss da jetzt durch. 

Betrieb P1, P2 und P3 ist einfach die Rückmeldung des FUs. und ich hatte die so, dass die sich gegenseitig sperren wenn ein der drei FUs betrieb meldet.

Störung P1 bis P3 ist natürlich für die Störumschaltung und Wegnahme der Freigabe bei gestörter Pumpe.

Was mich interessiert, wie kann ich beipsiel den Startpunkt 1.5m und Stopppunkt 0.3m im Display einstellbar machen? 

Verstehe das mit dem Gain nicht. 
Ich habe gerechnet bei 4 -20mA  0 bis 3m = > Gain (3m- 0m)/(20-4mA)= 0,1875/mA
Offset=> 0,1875/mA * (-4mA) = -0,75*100 = -75?


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Kann jetzt nur für mein Beispiel sprechen. Da wird sie Skalierung über den Analogverstärker realisiert. Der ist so eingestellt dass er den Bereich von 4-20mA auf die Werte 0-248 abbildet. Also hat man schon mal den Füllstand in cm. Die beiden analogen Schwellwertschalter arbeiten dann mit diesem Wert weiter wobei hier ggf. auch einer ausreicht. Die Schaltpunkte werden also in cm vorgegeben und können so auch auf das Display gelegt werden. Soll es in Meter sein, kann das in den Bausteinparametern unter "Dezimalstellen" eingestellt werden.
Die Frage ist noch wie soll geschalten werden? bei hohem Füllstand ein und bei niedrigem aus oder umgekehrt?


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Betrieb P1, P2 und P3 ist einfach die Rückmeldung des FUs. und ich hatte die so, dass die sich gegenseitig sperren wenn ein der drei FUs betrieb meldet.


Dann funktioniert die obige Schaltung der Betriebseingänge so natürlich bei Dir nicht richtig.
 Durch die verschiedenen parametrierten Schwellwertschalter B016, B018 und B020 schließt sich von der LOGO her ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb aus, so dass diese (Angst-) Rückmeldungen theoretisch nicht benötigt werden




mista schrieb:


> Störung P1 bis P3 ist natürlich für die Störumschaltung und Wegnahme der Freigabe bei gestörter Pumpe.


Die funktioniert so.





mista schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert, wie kann ich beipsiel den Startpunkt 1.5m und Stopppunkt 0.3m im Display einstellbar machen?


Die entsprechenden Parameter ON/DELTA von B001 in ein Meldefenster ziehen. Dann sind sie im LOGO-Display anwähl- und einstellbar. Vorausgesetzt weder B001 noch der Meldetext sind geschützt. 
Wenn Du keine Hysterese sondern zwei Punkt haben möchtest, dann tausche Deinen jetzigen B001 (hab' ich von Dir übernommen) gegen einen analogen Schwellwertschalter.





mista schrieb:


> Verstehe das mit dem Gain nicht.
> Ich habe gerechnet bei 4 -20mA  0 bis 3m = > Gain (3m- 0m)/(20-4mA)= 0,1875/mA
> Offset=> 0,1875/mA * (-4mA) = -0,75*100 = -75?


Da musst Du nichts selber rechnen.
Einfach in B001 einen 4-20mA Sensor auswählen, bei MIN Deinen Wert für 4mA (0m) und bei MAX den für 20mA (3m) eintragen. Da 3m zu klein ist, nimmst Du halt 3000 und stellst die Nachkommastellen auf 3 (also 3,000 in Meldetexten) ein. GAIN (3,75) und OFFSET (-750) berechnet die LOGO dann selbständig.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Wie hast du das mit 0 bis 248cm gemacht? bzw. wie bist du auf 0.31 gain und -62 offset gekommen?


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> mag LOGO nicht besonders, auch nicht dass man keine Netzwerke und Funktionen hat.


Funktionen (UDF) gibt es, wie sunny22 in seinem Beispiel zeigt.
Die Verwendung ist aber eher wie eine Kopiervorlage in die Hauptschaltung, die bei Bedarf aktualisiert und mit verschiedenen Parametern aber immer gleicher Schaltung gefahren werden kann.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit 0 bis 248cm gemacht? bzw. wie bist du auf 0.31 gain und -62 offset gekommen?


Wie in dem Beitrag darüber erklärt, berechnet die LOGO das auch selbständig anhand von MIN und MAX der Messwerte des Sensors.


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Änder doch einfach mal die Werte bei "Messbereich" dann kannst Du sehen wie sich Gain und Offset anpassen. Da wirst Du auch sehen dass das nicht für beliebige Werte funktioniert. Das liegt an dem begrenzten Wertebereich von Gain und Offset. da muss man mitunter Kompromisse machen. z.B. 248 statt 250
Das UDF ist eher eine Kosmetische Geschichte. Man kann damit Teilpläne kapseln und die Übersichtlichkeit verbessern aber auch funktionierende Teillösungen für die Verwendung in anderen Projekten archivieren.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Ja schaue mir gerade das UDF an.. ein wenig undurchsichtig... Keine Kritik nur eine Feststellung der LOGO selber geschuldet...
Wenn ich Pumpen.slc aufmache fehlt Schaltplan1.lma wo kann ich das öffnen dass bei UDF kein rotes Fragezeichen ist?


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Das UDF ist eher eine Kosmetische Geschichte. Man kann damit Teilpläne kapseln und die Übersichtlichkeit verbessern aber auch funktionierende Teillösungen für die Verwendung in anderen Projekten archivieren.


Die Übersichtlichkeit wird damit eher verschlechtert, wie man IMHO an Deinem obigen Beispiel gut sehen kann.
Man muss da noch einen 2. Plan öffnen, wodurch die entsprechenden Zusammenhänge noch schwieriger zu erfassen sind.

Dann schaffe ich lieber im Originalplan durch neue Seiten mehr Platz und kapsle Teilschaltungen durch entsprechende Anordnungen auf den Seiten.
Hier kann ich dann aber selbst bei aufgetrennten Verbindungen immer noch Ziel und Quelle besser erkennen und auch zwischen beiden hin- und her springen.



UDFs bieten IMHO nur bei wiederkehrenden Schaltungsteilen klare Vorteile.


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben. Wenn es um das erfassen von Schaltungen geht, geb ich Dir aber Recht. Wenn sie aber einmal funktionieren und man sich um die Schaltung im inneren keine Gedanken mehr machen muss, sind sie aber nicht schlecht.
Ich hab das UDF nochmal ein bisschen aufgeräumt. Vielleicht ist es so etwas besser.

Anhang anzeigen Schaltplan1.zip


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Ich muss echt sagen, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche Antwort ich als hilfreichste markieren soll. 
Vielen DANK euch beiden.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Eine Sache hätte ich noch, wie kann man es machen, dass bei Störung erst das Einschaltniveau erreicht werden muss bevor die nächste Pumpe als Stömumschaltung anspringt?


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Bei meiner Lösung ist das eigentlich so. Das UDF gibt vor welche Pumpe laufen soll. Die 3 UND-Verknüpfungen dahinter sorgen dafür dass die Ausgänge erst gesetzt werden wenn das Einschaltniveau erreicht ist.
Oder soll bei einer Störung erst mal alles aus gehen unabhängig davon ob das Ausschaltniveau erreicht wurde?


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Eine Sache hätte ich noch, wie kann man es machen, dass bei Störung erst das Einschaltniveau erreicht werden muss bevor die nächste Pumpe als Stömumschaltung anspringt?


Bei meiner Variante springt die nächste Pumpe nur an, wenn die Anforderung durch die Kombination B001/B002 ansteht.

Wenn der Nachlauf bei dieser Weiterschaltung nicht beachtet werden soll, müsste man den Ausgang von B001 mit direkt auf die Flankenbausteine B017/B019/B021 ziehen (ungetestet).
Allerdings bleibt dann der bisherige Ausgang eingeschaltet. Wenn dies nicht gewünscht ist, braucht man vor den Qs auch noch ein UND mit dem jeweils negierten Störmeldeeingang.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Oder soll bei einer Störung erst mal alles aus gehen unabhängig davon ob das Ausschaltniveau erreicht wurde?


 genau, es darf wieder angehen wenn Einschaltniveau erreicht ist. Denn Die Pumpen haben eine Maximale Laufzeit wenn die Überschritten wird schaltet die Pumpe auch aus. ist das einschaltniveau erreicht schaltet die nächste Pumpe. Das wollte ich aber alleine Lösen daher hier nicht erwähnt.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Bei meiner Variante springt die nächste Pumpe nur an, wenn die Anforderung durch die Kombination B001/B002 ansteht.



Deine Lösung habe ich als Vorlage zu meiner und fuchse mich gerade rein... Nur Statt Delta habe ich ein Schwellwertschalter genommen, da man da gut das Ein-/Ausschaltniveau angeben kann.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Deine Lösung habe ich als Vorlage zu meiner und fuchse mich gerade rein...


Wenn die Betriebseingänge zum Handschalten nicht wirklich benötigt werden, kannst Du mit B008-B010 und B012/B013 noch einiges ausmisten und damit etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Danke aktuell fehlt mir nur noch die maximale Zeit der Pumpen =gleiche Zeit und, dass die wiedereinschalten nur bei erreichen des Einschaltpunktes.




EDIT: Habe jetzt am Ausgang B009 eine Einschaltverzögerung rangehägt und die mit einem Merker versehen, der als Rücksetz vom B009 kommt. klappt soweit. Muss nur noch Einschalten wenn wieder erreicht ist. Vielleicht dafür einen Analogüberwachung verwenden


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Danke aktuell fehlt mir nur noch die maximale Zeit der Pumpen =gleiche Zeit und, dass die wiedereinschalten nur bei erreichen des Einschaltpunktes.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Habe jetzt am Ausgang B009 eine Einschaltverzögerung rangehägt und die mit einem Merker versehen, der als Rücksetz vom B009 kommt. klappt soweit. Muss nur noch Einschalten wenn wieder erreicht ist. Vielleicht dafür einen Analogüberwachung verwenden


Klingt ziemlich umständlich. Vermutlich tut's auch 'ne Flankenauswertung.

So ähnlich wie der überflüssige B013. Den Störeingang i7 kannst Du einfach mit auf das ODER B006 ziehen. Dann setzt der Störeingang den Nachlauftimer B009 dauerhaft zurück, wenn die SPS i.O. ist. Damit kann der Schwellwertschalter B014 machen, was er will. B009 reagiert nicht mehr darauf.


Wenn möglich, lade mal lieber das Programm z.B. als *.zip (oder einfach ein .txt hinten dran) wie in Deinem 1. Beitrag hoch. Da läßt sich für uns einfacher mit schauen als auf 'nem Bild. Vor allem, kann man mal simulieren, um besser zu sehen, was Du da vor hast.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Gesagt getan 

Also maximale Laufzeit, dann Pumpe aus, warten bis Niveau wieder den Einschaltpunkt erreicht und dann nächste Pumpe einschalten. wie hilft mir da denn dauerhafte rücksetzen???


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> ... wie hilft mir da denn dauerhafte rücksetzen???


Da geht's nur um den Eingang I7 für den Ausfall der Haupt-SPS. 
Die LOGO soll ja nur was machen, wenn die Haupt-SPS AUS ist, also kein Signal auf I7 mehr sendet, oder? Du hast das jetzt mit dem UND B013 verriegelt. Ist auch OK, aber halt ein zusätzlicher Baustein.
Der bei laufender Haupt-SPS dauerhafte Reset von B009 hätte (fast) die gleiche Wirkung. Nur ein eventuell anstehender Nachlauf der Pumpe bei Wiederkehr der Haupt-SPS würde abgebrochen werden.
Ich würde aber an der Stelle auch wollen, dass die Haupt-SPS wieder die sofortige Kontrolle übernimmt.


Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie Haupt-SPS und LOGO gegenseitig auf die Pumpen einwirken bzw. gegeneinander verriegelt sind.
Mit meiner obigen Schaltung könntest Du z.B. mit der Haupt-SPS über die Betriebseingänge das Einschalten der jeweils höchstpriorisierten Pumpe durch die LOGO ohne zusätzlich notwendige Verriegelungen erzwingen.
Die Pumpen hingen also an der LOGO, die LOGO an der SPS. So wäre natürlich der Nachteil, das bei Ausfall der LOGO die Pumpen auch nicht mehr ansteuerbar sind. 


Bei paralleler Ansteuerung der Pumpen durch SPS und LOGO, würde ich auf jeden Fall noch mal 'ne externe Verriegelung zwischen schalten, damit Du keine widersprüchlichen Befehle durch beide erhalten kannst.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Verstehe, ja SPS hat auch Regelung der FUs. Wenn die Sps ausfällt schaltet ein Relais so, dass die Relais Q1-Q3 anziehn können.

Das Wiedereinschalten würde ich in ein Eingang S1 oder s2 verknüpfen, dass der Muxer 0 ausgibt und so keine Pumpe anspringt. Sobald Einchaltpunkt erreicht, dann S1 und S2=0 setzen..


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Ich würde noch kurze Einschaltverzögerungen vor die Ausgänge setzen 0,5s oder so. Ansonsten gibt es Relaisflattern bei gestörten Pumpen da bei der jetzigen Variante gestörte Pumpen trotzdem kurz angesteuert werden. Insbesondere fällt das bei 3 gestörten Pumpen auf. Da rattert der Zähler ja permanent durch.


----------



## mista (16 April 2020)

Keiner einen Tipp wie ich das wiedereinschalten nur beim Erreichen des einschaltpunktes realisieren kann? Mit Analogüberwachung klappt es nicht.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Insbesondere fällt das bei 3 gestörten Pumpen auf. Da rattert der Zähler ja permanent durch.


In diesem Fall wird zumindest bei meiner Variante der Analog-Muxx zur Pumpenauswahl genullt und somit keine Pumpe angesteuert.
Ansonsten ist die versuchte Ansteuerung der Pumpenausgänge nur genau jeweils 2 Zyklen lang je Pumpe bis die Suche bei der nächsten verfügbaren Pumpe endet. 

Man könnte aber den Ausgang auch einfach zusätzlich mit der eigenen Störmeldung verUNDen. IMHO besser als zusätzliche Timer.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

Bitte etwas Geduld von meiner Seite, ich schau' mir das nachher mal an.
Privat vor Katastrophe, 'ne...


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Ich könnte es Dir bei meiner Variante zeigen. Bei hucki seiner steck ich zu wenig drin.


----------



## hucki (16 April 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Ich könnte es Dir bei meiner Variante zeigen.


Kann definitiv nicht schaden. Mista kann die Beispiellösungen ja auch kombinieren. 

Sozusagen sich die Rosinen raus picken.


----------



## sunny22 (16 April 2020)

Bei mir muss man im Prinzip nur das FlipFlop mit Flankenimpulsen ansteuern und die 3 Störungen mit auf den Rücksetzeingang legen.
Anhang anzeigen Pumpen.zip


----------



## mista (17 April 2020)

Hallo sunny22, ich hab mal in den Code reingeschaut, du benutzt ja 7 Vorwärzzähler in den UDF. Was ich nicht gefunden habe ist das wiedereinschalten (z.B. bei T-MAX oder Störumschaltung) erst wenn Einschaltpunkt z.B. 200 (0-248 geht ja deine Range) erreicht ist erfolgt. oder habe ich das übersehen? Das ist bei mir der letzte Knackpunkt. 

Und ja ich picke natürlich das beste aus beiden Vorschlägen. Vielen DANK an euch beiden! Ich habe viel gelernt.

PS: Danke für das aufräumen des UDFs.

EDIT: Ich habs gefunden, B040 Flanke auf SR flipflop B004 ! Bei Störung oder nachlaufzeit wird zurückgesetzt. TOP !
Muss ich nur noch in mein Konzept einbauen.. 
EDIT2:
Es klappt bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, ich muss die Flanke nach dem Schwellertschalter resetten. denn jetzt muss erst das auschaltnivuea erreicht werden und wieder das einschaltniveau damit es mit der positiven Flanke aktiviert wird, und das ist faktisch unmöglich, weil Wasser abgepunpt werden muss. Das heist, bei Störung oder T-MAX wird abgeschaltet...Wasserspiegel steigt und dann die nächste Pumpe. 
So würde der Behälter überfüllt werden, da die Flanke nicht noch einmal kommt.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

Ich hab' mal in meine Variante ebenfalls ein FlipFlop für die Niveauanforderung eingebaut.

Jetzt wird eine andere störungsfreie Pumpe nur noch gesucht, wenn die Störung der eigentlich gewählten Pumpe schon beim Einschalten der Niveauanforderung vorliegt. 
Kommt die Störung danach, muss die Anforderung erneut getriggert werden. Das passiert entweder durch erneutes Unterschreiten der Einschaltschwelle oder, wenn die gestörte Pumpe da gar nicht erst drüber gekommen ist, durch Ablauf der max. Laufzeit.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> weil Wasser abgepunpt werden muss. Das heist, bei Störung oder T-MAX wird abgeschaltet...Wasserspiegel steigt und dann die nächste Pumpe.
> So würde der Behälter überfüllt werden, da die Flanke nicht noch einmal kommt.


Mir ist bis dato völlig entgangen, dass Du das Niveau senken statt erhöhen möchtest.
 

Muss mal checken, ob das die letzte Version das so mit macht.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Muss mal checken, ob das die letzte Version das so mit macht.


Wie befürchtet, muss etwas geändert werden.
Die Negation muss dann nicht an den Eingang von B004 sondern an den SET-Eingang von B006.


----------



## sunny22 (17 April 2020)

Ja, in meinem Ansatz sind die Zustandszähler unabhängig von den Störeingängen. Die Zähler laufen im Hintergrund immer mit und die nachgeschaltete Logik wählt entsprechend der der anstehenden Störung zwischen dem Zähler der bis 3 zählt oder dem der bis 2 zählt aus. Da es bei der LOGO keine Zähler mit mehreren digitalen Ausgängen gibt, muss man aus anderen Bausteinen etwas zusammen basteln.
Man kann aber auch Binärzähler benutzen. Das reduziert den Bausteinbedarf.

PS: Wieso sind eure Dateianhänge immer in so einer extra "Blase" und meine nicht?


----------



## mista (17 April 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank euch beiden ich bin 99% am Ziel, es wäre schön wenn ihr euch das mal anschaut, denn so habe ich das gemacht, und verstehe es auch. 
Das 1% ist, dass wenn die LOGO Startet einmal die Auschaltverzögerung runter läuft...


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> PS: Wieso sind eure Dateianhänge immer in so einer extra "Blase" und meine nicht?


Weil Du jedesmal noch "An Cursorposition einfügen" statt einfach nur "Fertig" beim Hinzufügen des Anhangs anklickst.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

Nur mal so als Tipp:

Ihr solltet beide mehr auf Ordnung in Euren Plänen achten.
Wie will man diesen vernünftig lesen können, wenn z.B. Parameterblöcke durch Linien oder andere Blöcke überlagert werden.
Noch schlimmer, wenn nicht zusammengehörige Linien sich überlagern, wie z.B. im UDF von sunny22.

Man kann so ziemlich alles durch Anklicken anschließend an einen gewünschten Platz verschieben. Da achtet LogoSoft nicht von alleine drauf.
In der Icon-Leiste des Diagramm-Editors gibt es auch links 2 Icons zum Ausrichten von Blöcken.


Nicht vergessen, jetzt beschäftigt Ihr Euch gerade damit und wisst einigermaßen, was Ihr da vorhabt. Schaut Euch das mal mit etwas zeitlichen Abstand wieder an.


@mista,
 in der Icon-Leiste des Diagramm-Editors, 6. Icon von rechts: bis zu insgesamt 100 Diagramm-Seiten, wenn Dir der Platz nicht ausreicht.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

@mista,
alle Funktionsblock-Ausgänge müssen durch einen anderen Block, Merker, Ausgang oder (bei digitale Blöcken) durch eine offene Klemme abgeschlossen werden.
Ohne funktioniert es zwar in der Simulation, aber Du bekommst das Programm nicht auf die reale LOGO geladen.


----------



## Heinileini (17 April 2020)

Hier noch meine Variante ohne T-MAX:




Anhang anzeigen PumpsOT.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 <===<<< nach dem HerunterLaden '.pdf' entfernen.

Mit Taste Mode kann man aktivieren, dass das AbschaltLevel beim Ausfall einer Pumpe kurzzeitig auf das EinschaltLevel "umgemuxt" wird.
Für das Ändern des EinschaltLevel und der NachlaufZeit habe ich je einen Zähler mit jeweils den Tasten + und - vorgesehen (kann vermutlich entfallen).
Die Schaltung erwartet ein WatchDogSignal (einen Blinktakt ca. 0,5 Hz) von der HauptSteuerung und produziert einen ebensolchen, falls für die HauptSteuerung erwünscht/benötigt.


----------



## mista (17 April 2020)

Was sind Funktionsblöcke? ich habe gesehen, dass Meldetext Klemme X1 z.B. hat. Habe nicht verstanden wofür die da ist.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Was sind Funktionsblöcke? ich habe gesehen, dass Meldetext Klemme X1 z.B. hat. Habe nicht verstanden wofür die da ist.


Alles, wo die Blocknummer mit B beginnt. 
In FBD gibt's nur die Bs, in LAD wird da noch differenziert.


----------



## Heinileini (17 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> Was sind Funktionsblöcke? ich habe gesehen, dass Meldetext Klemme X1 z.B. hat. Habe nicht verstanden wofür die da ist.


Im Sinne von LOGO die orangefarbenen Kästchen (Arithmetische Funktion, Ein-/AusschaltVerzögerungen, u.s.w.  ... you name it ...)
Man kann damit aber auch TeilBereiche einer Schaltung meinen, die eine bestimmte Funktion erfüllen sollen und daher zu einer Einheit (zu einem Block) "gedanklich" zusammen gefasst werden. 

Die "offenen Klemmen" kann man nicht verstehen - die muss man akzeptieren. 
Offene Ausgänge stören die Steuerung, sind für die Simulation jedoch nicht erforderlich.


----------



## sunny22 (17 April 2020)

> ...wenn ihr euch das mal anschaut...


- das in Beitrag 27 angesprochene Ralaisflattern tritt immer noch auf.
- das geforderte abschalten der Pumpen im Störfall gibt es nicht
- Die Pumpen wechseln jetzt nach einer bestimmten Zeitspanne selbstständig da durch den Impulsgeber ständig Pumpenwechsel angefordert werden . Soll das so sein?


----------



## mista (17 April 2020)

ich lade gleich nochmal meine vorerst finale Version hoch, ohne Flattern und Störumschaltung. 
Wie gesagt einzige was nicht geht (oder ich habe was übersehen) ist das Beim Starten der LOGO die einmalig die Ausschaltverzögerung greift.


----------



## hucki (17 April 2020)

Mit M8 gibt es einen Merker, der beim Anlaufen der LOGO eimal einen Zyklus auf HIGH ist.
(Anschließend kann er wie ein normaler Merker verwendet werden).


----------



## Heinileini (17 April 2020)

mista schrieb:


> ... meine vorerst finale Version hoch, ohne Flattern und Störumschaltung.


Was bedeutet "ohne Flattern und Störumschaltung"? Mit oder ohne Störumschaltung?

Hier noch mein Update. Habe Tmax nachgestrickt. "Flattern" tritt nur dann auf, wenn nur noch eine einzige Pumpe einsatzbereit ist und deren ED überschritten wird: die Pumpe wird in diesem Fall abgeschaltet und sofort wieder eingeschaltet. Da ich nicht weiss, was stattdessen in diesem Fall passieren soll (Überlaufen hinnehmen oder lieber das Verheizen der Pumpe), habe ich keine GegenMassnahme getroffen. Tmax ist z.Z. zum Testen auf nur 5 s eingestellt.

Anhang anzeigen PumpsTmaxOT.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 <===<<< nach dem HerunterLaden '.pdf' entfernen!


----------



## mista (21 April 2020)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle beteiligten, ihr seid spitze :s1:

ich hab gestern vorerst meine Version auf die Logo gebracht. 

Bitte schaut Sie euch an, am Wochenende werde ich dann die all eure Tips beherzigen und einpflegen. 

Auch habe ich versucht ein wenig übersichtiger zu gestalten und habe keine weitere Seite dafür benötigt.

Nach dem Download das ".pdf" aus dem Namen entfernen.


----------

